# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Win een gratis cinematicket!

## JDM

Hoi! 

In het kader van een onderzoek naar risicocommunicatie aan de Universiteit Gent ben ik op zoek naar mensen die mijn enquête willen invullen. Ik heb nog heel wat mensen nodig! 
*Heb je de vragenlijst volledig ingevuld, dan maak je kans op een gratis cinematicket!!*

Je kan aan de enquête deelnemen door op onderstaande link te klikken.
Dan wordt je online doorheen heel de vragenlijst geleid. Deelname wordt enorm geapprecieerd!

https://ghentunipss.qualtrics.com/SE...hgN7SNWvjDOcf3

Alvast heel erg bedankt aan diegene die hem invullen!!
Groetjes,
J.

----------

